# Veterans Affairs Hospital: Prevailing Wage?



## J.Dunner (Apr 21, 2013)

edit; Sorry, miss read your post. Contact your states DOL and request a PW determination letter for that project.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

check for a wage order it should be on site. Our local VA did have private funding for a renovation of the canteen.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Fed Funds,you get the rate.Make sure.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Do you work for a company that would cheat you out of the wages? The company must file employees, classifications, wages and hours to get paid. These reports are audited and can be requested for reviewing.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

VA is definitely prevailing wage - however you may not be working on a VA project so follow Mr. Dunner's fine advice. Additionally a call to your local union hall will get you that answer ( and provide some incentive to your boss to play by the rules ).

Keep in mind most employers don't like it when their employees go behind their backs and make waves, so trend gently - or ask them directly and avoid a potential misunderstanding.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

TGGT said:


> I'm kinda under the assumption that VA Hospitals are gov't funded, and therefore prevailing wage. How else would they fund their expansions and renovations?
> 
> Want to make sure I don't get screwed out of pay if I get put on this job.


Is it a Wage Grade or GS job in the system?

If so go to OPM.gov and do a search for the pay scale for that area. It will be listed there. 
Oh ya, you might get a .5% pay raise late next year if congress lets it pass. 
You also "should" be insulated from the furloughs.


edit: never mind, I just saw the topic section.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

rlc3854 said:


> Do you work for a company that would cheat you out of the wages? The company must file employees, classifications, wages and hours to get paid. These reports are audited and can be requested for reviewing.


I've seen some companies get the jobs then sub out the work piece meal. Those guys are the ones who really get screwed. Ya they may audit, but the GC's go belly up and then no one gets anything.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Ding Ding Ding!

It is prevailing wage. But the contractor tried to argue that because I'm a CE2, it doesn't count. I told them because I hold a state license I'm to be paid PW rate.

They decided to move me to a different job. The IBEW is worthless.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

TGGT said:


> They decided to move me to a different job. The IBEW is worthless.


Correction, the IBEW in Texas is worthless. And also, CE/CW's should be summarily executed.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Correction, the IBEW in Texas is worthless. And also, CE/CW's should be summarily executed.


Same difference to me. They're so far in the contractors pockets, nobody knows what to do with a guy that has a better understanding of the law than they do.

It's got me wondering how many NECA contractors have been ****ing over other licensed electricians on PW jobs. Most of these guys don't even know what prevailing wage is.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

TGGT said:


> Same difference to me. They're so far in the contractors pockets, nobody knows what to do with a guy that has a better understanding of the law than they do.
> 
> It's got me wondering how many NECA contractors have been ****ing over other licensed electricians on PW jobs. Most of these guys don't even know what prevailing wage is.


So just to make sure I'm not confused or any other members, you are a Texas licensed journeyman electrician but classified as a CE2 with an IBEW Local correct? Also I'm not sure how your Local handles CE/CW's but most Locals use the position for Residential and small Commercial projects. Maybe they moved you to fit into those guidelines:whistling2:


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

rlc3854 said:


> So just to make sure I'm not confused or any other members, you are a Texas licensed journeyman electrician but classified as a CE2 with an IBEW Local correct? Also I'm not sure how your Local handles CE/CW's but most Locals use the position for Residential and small Commercial projects. Maybe they moved you to fit into those guidelines:whistling2:


The local uses them on big projects and small projects. I've been on 13 story ground up hospital construction and small time $hit all the same. CE/CW's in local 20 are cheap labor to be exploited, period.

They moved me because they realized they wouldn't get away with putting a licensed journeyman on a prevailing wage job and not pay him journeyman wages. The contractor had to "make some phone calls" to make sure what I was telling him was true before they decided to move me.

Not because they weren't confident in my ability to run 5'' pvc coated rigid conduit, but simply because they would have to pay me to do it.

I blame myself for being honest and sincere. I should've kept quiet then reported them for months of back wages before going back non-union. It'd be like salting in reverse. 

As Hax said, the IBEW down here is basically another contractor's association. They don't care about safety, labor laws, fair pay. No different from ABC and IEC contractors.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

*License*

State license really should make no difference in the issue. Prevailing wage generally speaking says you are an apprentice in a certified apprenticeship, or you are an electrician. If you are doing electrical work of course.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

s.kelly said:


> State license really should make no difference in the issue. Prevailing wage generally speaking says you are an apprentice in a certified apprenticeship, or you are an electrician. If you are doing electrical work of course.


Journeyman license does make the difference in this case. If I was asked for my license on a PW job it would say "Journeyman Electrician". The state of Texas does not recognize the IBEW's ce/cw classifications. 

For this reason ce/cw's are required to have an apprentice license and would likely be making what the PW rate is for an apprentice, or more.

If the contractor tried to classify me as an apprentice they would be acting fraudulently.

Anyway, doesn't really matter. I'm just bitching. Thanks guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

In my local if you hold a state electrical license you are automatically a jw if you join the union. They say the state exam is harder than the union test.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

blueheels2 said:


> In my local if you hold a state electrical license you are automatically a jw if you join the union. They say the state exam is harder than the union test.


Does the state license require an apprenticeship on par with the IBEW's?


----------



## J.Dunner (Apr 21, 2013)

rlc3854 said:


> Do you work for a company that would cheat you out of the wages? The company must file employees, classifications, wages and hours to get paid. These reports are audited and can be requested for reviewing.


And with all that, there is plenty of companies who cheat the rate. Here in Pennsylvania, our fine Governor decided that although the "on the check" wages needed to be proved via certified payroll, that the contractors word was good enough proof that the actual benefits portion equaled the "fringe" portion of the rate.  Awesome, hello bid rigging!




TGGT said:


> Ding Ding Ding!
> 
> It is prevailing wage. But the contractor tried to argue that because I'm a CE2, it doesn't count. I told them because I hold a state license I'm to be paid PW rate.
> 
> They decided to move me to a different job. The IBEW is worthless.


Dude, Texas is worthless if you're an electrician.



HackWork said:


> Correction, the IBEW in Texas is worthless. And also, CE/CW's should be summarily executed.


Exactly.



s.kelly said:


> State license really should make no difference in the issue. Prevailing wage generally speaking says you are an apprentice in a certified apprenticeship, or you are an electrician. If you are doing electrical work of course.



Actually, PW says no such thing. If you're a homeless begger and you are hired as an electrician, carpenter, plumber, etc, on a PW job, then you get the full rate-no argument. The only time you can be paid a percentage of the rate, is when one is enrolled in a registered apprenticeship, that in it's self is the only proof that one's skill set is not yet on a journey-level thus allowing a lower, but graded pay scale.

I think TGGT handled it wrong. In hindsight, he should have done this,
Kept quiet, worked the job, saved every pay stub, towards the end of the job, have a friend, relative, lawyer file a right-to-know request for certified payroll from the beginning of the project up to and including the most up to date. After being hosed but before filing a wage complaint, he should have approached the contractor and asked for the appropriate wages and back pay, plus, he should have had at least one other CE/CW do the same.

Then, after he is transferred, fired, laid off etc, he could file a Labor Board Charge for violating the act AND he could of filed a wage complaint with the states DOL. 

Not only would he have gotten all his money back plus damages he would have most likely crippled the contractor and drove him out of business. THAT would have sent a message to the state of Texas, the IBEW, and all contractors not to exploit the worker, not to cheat the system, and not to underestimate the intelligence of their work force.

But TGGT didn't know any of this. How could he?????????


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I think TGGT should have listened to his good buddy Hax who clearly said "_Do not joint the CE/CW BS, just wait it out until you could get into the A program. If you join the CE/CW BS, you will NEVER get out_".


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

It's cool, I've been sending out my resume. Already got a call back within 24 hours. 

I been sticking it out because I needed to make sure my sons birth was covered, but since none of his check-ups or vaccines qualify for coverage there's nothing keeping me here.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

J.Dunner said:


> I think TGGT handled it wrong. In hindsight, he should have done this,
> Kept quiet, worked the job, saved every pay stub, towards the end of the job, have a friend, relative, lawyer file a right-to-know request for certified payroll from the beginning of the project up to and including the most up to date. After being hosed but before filing a wage complaint, he should have approached the contractor and asked for the appropriate wages and back pay, plus, he should have had at least one other CE/CW do the same.
> 
> Then, after he is transferred, fired, laid off etc, he could file a Labor Board Charge for violating the act AND he could of filed a wage complaint with the states DOL.
> ...


I just wanna say, LU20 needs to fly you down here and pay you to train their organizers how to salt like a real union. 

Unfortunately, they probably couldn't afford it. :laughing:


----------

